# Cpma exam



## jwestfall (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on taking the CPMA exam?  I was told it was mostly E/M but wonder if they have it confused with the CEMC specialty credential.

Thanks,


----------



## ryzzy (Dec 27, 2010)

*cpma*

i have just recently passed the certificaion and it is not mostly E/M it is more complience based with a little E/M added in


----------



## jnewberry (Jan 4, 2011)

*cpma*

I also just sat for the cpma test  and passed. I agree that it didn't very have much E&M coding.
It touched on a little of everything.


----------



## mnco (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you take the cpma class or is it even necessary to take the class to register to take the cpma test?


----------



## ajfinn0216 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just sat for and passed the CPMA exam.  I would say that the 2 day NAMAS course is quite beneficial.  They will guide you toward the areas which you need to focus on studying.  If you've been coding/auditing for a while you will be fine on the little coding that is on the exam.  The regulatory compliance piece is more complicated and you can't just hope for the best when taking the test.  You really need to know that stuff inside and out.

Good Luck!

Angie Finnigan, CCS-P, CPMA, CPC
Cincinnati, OH


----------

